# Vote for Lassen and Denali and maybe help The Rabbit Haven!



## osprey (Mar 15, 2008)

I entered a photo of Lassen and Denali into the PetSource.org Spring photo contest. If I win, The Rabbit Haven can win $1000. If you have time, hop on over to PetSource.org and vote for them.

http://petsource.org/Contest.aspx?contest_id={E48FE836-3F47-47EA-840E-2EA8520FD5E3}


----------



## seniorcats (Mar 15, 2008)

wILL DO BUT HAVE TO REGISTER FIRST - JUST TAKES A MINUTE


----------



## osprey (Mar 15, 2008)

The contest runs until May 2, and you can vote once every day. We have done a great job with zootoo, let's ace PetSource.org too!


----------



## seniorcats (Mar 16, 2008)

bump for the morning


----------



## seniorcats (Mar 20, 2008)

bump


----------



## rabbitbloom (Mar 20, 2008)

Cute picture! I voted...looks like you're winning!


----------



## Hope (Mar 20, 2008)

I just voted and will make sure to vote once a day from here on out. Hopefully this will give my life some meaning once the zootoo competition ends.:biggrin2:


----------



## seniorcats (Apr 1, 2008)

bump bump bump

ok former zootooers, it's time to do something fun and win money for these bunnies. No reviewing or flagging involved!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 1, 2008)

I voted! Go Lassen and Denali, they're definitely the cutest ones in the contest!


----------



## Evey (Apr 1, 2008)

I voted! They are very cute bunnies 

-Kathy


----------



## kirst3buns (Apr 1, 2008)

I voted! They definitely are the cutest in the contest!


----------



## lilbitsmom (Apr 1, 2008)

I just voted and I will gladly vote everyday until May 2nd for you!!!

They are absolutely adorable!!! OMG

Have a great week!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm on board. I bookmarked the page so I can vote every day.


----------



## lilbitsmom (Apr 1, 2008)

Osprey,

Not to change the subject, but I know of another contest that you can compete in through petfinder. Have you already seen it?

www.petfinder.com/petrescue

They are giving away $5,000 per month from January through June to one shelter per month. You can only enter once per day per person, but it's free and easy.

Doesn't hurt to try. I'm sure your shelter can use all the help it can get, just like Midwest!!!

Just a thought! Check it out.

lilbitsmom


----------



## timetowaste (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm always the last one to find these types of posts I swear. I registered and I'm in for the voting! They are ADORABLE in that picture!!!!!!

Tracy


----------



## seniorcats (Apr 1, 2008)

The dogs are ... i guess i'll just say ordinary. The bunnies are special.


----------



## cmh9023 (Apr 1, 2008)

I voted and marked it so I will vote each day. Did all 3 get adopted? Marilyn?


----------



## osprey (Apr 1, 2008)

Shasta and Lassen have been adopted. Marilyn is still with me, she got spayed this week so she is available for adoption. Denali is available, he should get neutered this week some time.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 1, 2008)

Is there a way to view the standings in the contest?


----------



## osprey (Apr 1, 2008)

There used to be, but they removed it :X

I think what was happening was that people were only voting for the first three pictures, because so many of the other ones had vote tallies of 0. We also noticed that as soon as the bunnies would gain a lead of 15 or 20 votes, miraculously the dog picture would gain 25 votes to get a little ahead of us. They might having been running a bunch of phony accounts, and only voting as many times as they needed to stay ahead. We are pretty sure that after you vote, the pictures come back sorted in order, with the most votes at the top. At least I hope so.


----------



## rabbitbloom (Apr 1, 2008)

I bookmarked and will vote everyday! -Jill


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 1, 2008)

*osprey wrote: *


> There used to be, but they removed it :X
> 
> I think what was happening was that people were only voting for the first three pictures, because so many of the other ones had vote tallies of 0. We also noticed that as soon as the bunnies would gain a lead of 15 or 20 votes, miraculously the dog picture would gain 25 votes to get a little ahead of us. They might having been running a bunch of phony accounts, and only voting as many times as they needed to stay ahead. We are pretty sure that after you vote, the pictures come back sorted in order, with the most votes at the top. At least I hope so.


Hmmmm......why does this sound familiar?


----------



## kirst3buns (Apr 2, 2008)

Today's a new day... don't forget to vote!


----------



## babysophiecat (Apr 2, 2008)

I love rabbit haven = ) as soon as I found out about the contest-I started voting too = ) They took down the total number of votes though-I hope the doggie isn't still ahead = (


----------



## seniorcats (Apr 3, 2008)

It was stubborn about letting me log in today - took 3 tries.


----------



## Haley (Apr 3, 2008)

Im on board and voting everyday. I'll pass this on to some bunny friends as well


----------



## osprey (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up! I just entered myself on behalf of The Rabbit Haven. This contest is only open to employees/volunteers for the organization, it is not open to the general public.
*
lilbitsmom wrote: *


> Osprey,
> 
> Not to change the subject, but I know of another contest that you can compete in through petfinder. Have you already seen it?
> 
> ...


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 5, 2008)

Don't forget to vote just because it's the weekend!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 9, 2008)

:bump



I voted today, did you?


----------



## Hope (Apr 9, 2008)

I've been voting everyday for a few weeks now. I just wish there was some way to know how we are doing in the standings.


----------



## Haley (Apr 9, 2008)

I know, I wish they would tell us how we're doing!


----------



## osprey (May 2, 2008)

:yes:
Check out petsource.org photo contest today! There is a big ol' red border around Lassen and Denali's picture that says 'Winners"! They have not contacted me yet, but it looks like we won!


----------



## Haley (May 2, 2008)

Thats awesome! Congrats! What do you win?


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 5, 2008)

:great:Awesome!


----------



## osprey (May 6, 2008)

I called the people at petsource.org today to find out what I needed to do to claim my prize. They said that my information and The Rabbit Haven's information has been sent on to their Public Relations company and I should be hearing from them in a couple of days. It sounds like this is really going to happen!

As far as the prize goes, The Rabbit Haven should get a $1000 donation, and I should get a bunch of pet related stuff. It will most likely be dog and cat related stuff, so I'll end up donating it to a shelter or a rescue, since I only have buns and fish.


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 6, 2008)

Great going! I know the Rabbit Haven will appreciate the $1000. Be sure and let us know whenever you enter more contests like this so we can help out.


----------



## Haley (May 6, 2008)

Thats great news! Congrats!


----------



## Evey (May 6, 2008)

yay, congrats! ROers do it again :biggrin2:

-Kathy


----------



## timetowaste (May 6, 2008)

YAY!!!!!!!!!! 

HOORAY FOR THE RABBIT HAVEN!!! Osprey you truly are a blessing to that place and to Marilyn and her babies. I hope they went to the best possible home and they have a wonderful life!!!!!

Tracy


----------



## osprey (May 7, 2008)

I got email today from the PR people. They asked me for a little information about the bunnies in the picture, and I gave them the whole story of Marilyn and her rescue. I guess they'll do a press release or something based on the information.


----------



## osprey (May 22, 2008)

They wrote an article about the contest in the local Santa Cruz paper: 
http://www.santacruzsentinel.com/ci_9308508


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 22, 2008)

Very cool!! I'm so happy that you won the prize for Rabbit Haven. Be sure and let us know if you enter any more of these contests so we can help.


----------



## osprey (May 22, 2008)

A Save A Bunny volunteer is running one now on petsource.org, with a picture of his two bunnies. If you want to help, I am sure they could use the $1000.


----------

